# Bear Meat?



## *Ranger* (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone fed bear meat? I have some friends who will be going on a hunting trip and plan of bringing back lots of bear.... 
I'm not so sure about this.... Anyone with experience?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course you can. My guys got bear ribs as a treat last Fall and loved them!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, bear can carry the same parasite as wild boar. Or its something similar. Wait for someone who knows more about it first.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> If I'm not mistaken, bear can carry the same parasite as wild boar. Or its something similar. Wait for someone who knows more about it first.


Yes, you are right about this.

Plus, I thought bears were also carnivores?

I've heard of people feeding bear meat, but I don't think that I would.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bears can carry trichinosis which is not killed by freezing, so I wouldn't do it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking. Most raw feeders don't feed bear for that reason I'm sure being number one, but also because as well as eating grasses and berries they do also eat meat as well. 

Not something I would feed.


----------



## *Ranger* (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 
I think I'll err on the side of caution here... such a shame because they are going to have hundreds of pounds!!! 
Maybe they'll get a couple of meals cooked up for them =D


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Get some for yourself! I would eat it. I have always wanted to try bear.

However, for my dog, no, I would not feed it because of the parasite. You can have it tested for the parasite but, personally, I would probably have to have it tested multiple times before I was comfortable with it.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I'm curious as to what bear tastes like. I'm guessing the meat would look very dark red/purple almost. Stupid question...but what's wrong with feeding something that eats meat?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, if they don't eat the bear meat I will, its good....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bears are omnivores. They will eat just about anything to fatten up. 

I could not feed bear to my dogs. 

I know you will have a lot of it and I understand that. If you must feed it, I would cook it first and consider it more a treat than a meal.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> I'm curious as to what bear tastes like. I'm guessing the meat would look very dark red/purple almost. Stupid question...but what's wrong with feeding something that eats meat?


Its sort of like cannibalisim. Meat eater eating a meat eater. They are omnivores, so they still eat meat.


----------



## *Ranger* (Oct 17, 2011)

I have every intention of at least trying it!! 
I've heard that it really needs to be marinated properly because the taste is SUPER "gamey"

I find this hilarious... not good enough for the dogs.... but I'll eat it!


----------

